# Here's a bit morbid question



## Lisztfreak

I know this may sound gloomy, but I thought about it last evening and I wouldn't say it's something bad or depressive to talk about - just a question on your favourite elegiac (or merry, even  ) shorter works.

So, what piece would you like to be played at your funeral?


----------



## ChamberNut

Lisztfreak said:


> I know this may sound gloomy, but I thought about it last evening and I wouldn't say it's something bad or depressive to talk about - just a question on your favourite elegiac (or merry, even  ) shorter works.
> 
> So, what piece would you like to be played at your funeral?


Funny you mention this Lisztfreak, because I just thought about this not too long ago. 

For me, it's a toss up between something from Mozart's Requiem, probably the Dies Irae or Lacrimosa. I also like the Kyrie from Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, or the funeral march movement of the Eroica 3rd symphony. Hopefully it's something I can wait on deciding for a very long time.


----------



## opus67

ROTFL!!!

Don't ask...


----------



## ChamberNut

Rolling on the floor laughing!

C'mon opus67, you must have a request?

Bolero, perhaps?


----------



## opus67

ChamberNut said:


> Rolling on the floor laughing!
> 
> C'mon opus67, you must have a request?
> 
> Bolero, perhaps?


Cuban Overture would do.


----------



## Lisztfreak

I'd like something more private, perhaps, although the Lacrimosa really is beautiful.

I pick Elgar's *Elegy for strings *, definitely. (...or Liszt's Csárdás Macabre ).


----------



## Edward Elgar

What I'd do is pick and mix movements from all the great Requiems! This medley would include for definate - Mozart's Introit, Faure's Kyrie, Verdi's Dies Irae, Mozart's Confutatis and Faure's Agnus Dei.

That would be the main section of the funeral - then I'd have a string ensamble do Shindlers List, Elgar's Serenade 4 Strings (mvt 1) and Walton's "Death of Falstaff"

I've thought a lot about it! God knows what I'll have at my wedding!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Wait! I've just decided! - Exactly the same!


----------



## opus67

Are you sure it's not a concert?


----------



## Manuel

Vaughan Williams 4th


----------



## Keemun

I've actually given this topic quite a bit of thought, although I don't know why, since I'm not likely (God willing) to die anytime soon. Nevertheless, here are some possibilities I've come up with so far:

Durufle: Requiem - VI. Agnus Dei

Pärt: Magnificat

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - I. Elegy

Barber: Adagio for Strings


----------



## Edward Elgar

opus67 said:


> Are you sure it's not a concert?


Oh! My funeral is going to be a concert! I want people to sit down and listen to lodsa good music when I go!


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Sousa: The Liberty Bell (aka the Monty Python theme)


----------



## Tromboneman

of course a requiem, maybe Beethoven's and of course u can't leave Mozart's Mass in D Minor or in C Minor, i'd probably go D minor Confutatis, Rex Tremendae or Lacrimosa movements or Kyrie from his C Minor mass, but theres so many good requiems out there.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

@Tromboneman, Beethoven didn't write a Requiem, you probably mean his *Missa Solemnis*.

There's one thing that disturbs me about this thread, and it's _not_ the "morbid" thoughts about one's own funeral. What I find disturbing is all these listings of Mozart, Faure and other great and sad works. Do you all consider yourselves so great that you think Mozart's Requiem should be played at your funeral so that the thousands who attend can weep in awe at the glory that was your life and marvel at your appropriate musical tastes?

It is one things to state what you think is the most appropriate funeral music, or what music you would like to hear *at a* funeral. But at your own? Personally, I think one should let one's friends and relatives decide. If it were up to me, I'd stick with the Sousa march to give people a good laugh.


----------



## Guest

I will be more than happy to leave it up to the government to decide how to honour my magnificent life.


----------



## opus67

Kurkikohtaus said:


> There's one thing that disturbs me about this thread, and it's _not_ the "morbid" thoughts about one's own funeral. What I find disturbing is all these listings of Mozart, Faure and other great and sad works. Do you all consider yourselves so great that you think Mozart's Requiem should be played at your funeral so that the thousands who attend can weep in awe at the glory that was your life and marvel at your appropriate musical tastes?
> 
> It is one things to state what you think is the most appropriate funeral music, or what music you would like to hear *at a* funeral. But at your own? Personally, I think one should let one's friends and relatives decide. If it were up to me, I'd stick with the Sousa march to give people a good laugh.


ROFL!!! (Mr.Admin, we badly need some emoticons here. )


----------



## ChamberNut

Kurkikohtaus said:


> What I find disturbing is all these listings of Mozart, Faure and other great and sad works. Do you all consider yourselves so great that you think Mozart's Requiem should be played at your funeral so that the thousands who attend can weep in awe at the glory that was your life and marvel at your appropriate musical tastes?
> 
> It is one things to state what you think is the most appropriate funeral music, or what music you would like to hear *at a* funeral. But at your own? Personally, I think one should let one's friends and relatives decide. If it were up to me, I'd stick with the Sousa march to give people a good laugh.


Kurkikohtaus,

Should my friends and relatives decide what kind of funeral I have, whether I'm embalmed and buried in a coffin or cremated?

So be it....thank you for chosing the Sousa March for music at my funeral (several decades from now.....). For yours Kurk (many decades from now), I have chosen parts of Mozart and Faure's Requiem, and the Funeral March mvt. of the Eroica Symphony. 

On a completely different note, I'm wishing you a Happy Birthday, Kurkikohtaus! I'll also be turning 33 later in the year.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Thanks for the birthday wishes, *ChamberNut*. 33 is a humbling age, "Christ's Years"... what have _I_ done so far? Not much.

And thanks for choosing Mozart and Fauré for my funeral. You are actually underlining my point. Here is the distinction that I am only too happy to admit to making:

It is natural and right for an individual to decide before his death how his remains should be dealt with.
I find it grandiose and egocentric to choose amongst the greatest works in history which music should be played at my funeral.
I find that a little humility would be better than "forcing" people to reflect upon my life in the context of these great works at a funeral service.

Just my opinion.

P.S. I would not choose Sousa for anyone _else's_ funeral. Except Sousa's.


----------



## ChamberNut

How about 4'33 by John Cage?


----------



## Amy

Interesting topic...and for something so 'morbid' there are a lot of replies! I'm not entirely sure I would want my friends and family to choose my funeral music, Kurkikohtaus, as I would be afraid of being stuck with Britney Spears or Eminem with me shaking my head with shame from my uncertain position in the afterlife. Lol, I understand what you mean though- I guess it's almost like having 'Zadock the Priest' at your wedding! 
I would want something a little simpler at my funeral than one of the big Requiems- probably 'When to the Temple Mary Went' by Eccard or maybe even Saint Saens' Aquarium...a little more ethereal in my opinion.


----------



## Krummhorn

Being an organist, the service would be comprised of classical organ literature, performed by anyone who wanted to play. I have but two requests: _Requiem_ by John Rutter and the hymn _Onward Christian Soldiers_. I have made it known to my family that under no circumstance is anyone to play, sing, or even think for one second about doing "Happy Trails To You", a western song that I absolutely abhor.

On a happier note, *Happy Birthday, Kurkikohtaus* ... May your day of celebration be special in many way, and best wishes for the coming years ... ... ... oh, to be 33 again ... <sobbing>


----------



## Guest

For my funeral, I wouldn’t like to bore my friends with something utterly depressing.

In my view, the Gregorian requiem is not sad at all, but full of hope. And that the reason why I don’t like the Duruflé’s requiem, which is inspired by the Gregorian’s one, but very depressing. 

So, for my funeral, please, don’t sing Duruflé, which practically killed me when I was alive and singing it in a choir.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Amy said:


> I would want something a little simpler at my funeral than one of the big Requiems...





Daffodylls said:


> So, for my funeral, please, don't sing Duruflé, which practically killed me when I was alive and singing it in a choir.


These two points I can appreciate very much. A little bit of modesty and a statement of what _should not_ be played seems appropriate to me.


----------



## Keemun

Daffodylls said:


> In my view, the Gregorian requiem is not sad at all, but full of hope. And that the reason why I don't like the Duruflé's requiem, which is inspired by the Gregorian's one, but very depressing.


I chose the Agnus Dei from Durufle's Requiem because I find it very beautiful and contemplative, not depressing at all. But I can certainly respect that if someone found it to be depressing, they wouldn't want it played at their funeral, possibly depressing their loved ones.


----------



## Keemun

Kurkikohtaus said:


> I find that a little humility would be better than "forcing" people to reflect upon my life in the context of these great works at a funeral service.


I agree that choosing a great work such as Mozart's Requiem would, for my life anyway, be in bad taste. Most of the people likely to be in attendance at my funeral would not care to attend a concert of that work, let alone have to listen to it at my funeral. I would want works that are comforting to my friends and family. I tried to choose works that I find to be beautiful, but not in a grandiose sort of way. Well, maybe Barber's Adagio for Strings would be a bit over the top, but I have plenty of time to adjust the list.


----------



## ChamberNut

Since I'm a ChamberNut, I would love to have the beautiful Cavatina of Beethoven's String Quartet No. 13. Although it is a bit sombre, it is utterly beautiful music.

Perhaps grandiose, but I'd rather have that played than 'How great, thou art'


----------



## Guest

If you like black humour, I would suggest Camille St Saens’ “la danse maccabre”, in the song-version. It may be funny, to some extent.


----------



## Guest

Miss Daffodylls has passed away. So, in order to mourn that great loss, let’s remember her life, and listen Kurt Weill's The Seven Deadly Sins…


----------



## opus67

Daffodylls said:


> If you like black humour, I would suggest Camille St Saens' "la danse maccabre", in the song-version. It may be funny, to some extent.


There is a song version?


----------



## Guest

opus67 said:


> There is a song version?


Of course :

Zig et zig et zag, la mort en cadence
Frappant une tombe avec son talon,
La mort à minuit joue un air de danse,
Zig et zig et zag, sur son violon...

I found here a translation :

http://www.brindin.com/pfcazdan.htm

I recommand you Jose Van Dam's performance


----------



## opus67

Daffodylls said:


> Of course :
> 
> Zig et zig et zag, la mort en cadence
> Frappant une tombe avec son talon,
> La mort à minuit joue un air de danse,
> Zig et zig et zag, sur son violon...
> 
> I found here a translation :
> 
> http://www.brindin.com/pfcazdan.htm
> 
> I recommand you Jose Van Dam's performance


Thanks for the link, and I will check out that CD.  Danse Macabre is one of my favourites.


----------



## Manuel

There's a violin/piano version also. Recorded by Joshua Bell. Even more shocking than the orchestral one.


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> There's a violin/*piano* version also. ...Even more shocking than the orchestral one.


That's the handiwork of Liszt, isn't it?


----------



## Manuel

> That's the handiwork of Liszt, isn't it?


It's supposed to be Saint-Saens himself. What you refer to is Liszt's Transcription for piano solo. Then Horowitz took the work and... pianostrated.


----------



## BassFromOboe

For me it would have to be the Faure Requiem, although as an atheist I suppose I should really go for the atheistic German Requiem of Brahms. If I died in bizarre circumstances I would prefer the last movement of the Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## Tromboneman

ahhh, sry. I was looking up requiems and it did list his Missa Solemnis, but it also listed a Requiem Mass in B Minor, not his I suppose? idk, the guy who made the list could be retarded lol.


----------



## Manuel

> the guy who made the list could be retarded lol.


Perhaps he was only misinformed.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Tromboneman said:


> ... but it also listed a Requiem Mass in B Minor ...


The most famous _Mass in B minor_ is by *Bach*, but that is not a Requiem. Probably just a mistake.


----------



## Morigan

BassFromOboe said:


> For me it would have to be the Faure Requiem, although as an atheist I suppose I should really go for the atheistic German Requiem of Brahms.


Fauré's Requiem was such a nice discovery for me this year. I was really striked by the simple but perfect beauty of its melodies. Last year I would have told you Mozart's Requiem, but now I'd go with Fauré.

By the way, Fauré was an atheist too, and he says his Requiem is more based on personnal grief of death than faith. I like to call this mass "a lullaby for the dead" (une berceuse des morts).


----------



## Handel

The Sons Of Israel Do Mourn (from Handel's Israel in Egypt)

If I would like something more "positive", I'll choose Bach's Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring


----------



## jimji

I can't believe no one mentioned Come Sweet Death by Bach. (Virgil Fox playing of course!) Hopefully what I've heard is true: That Bach, when he knew he was dying, composed it. If you've never heard it - find it and listen
Just be sure you have a serious organ "Master" playing (if you can't get Virgil or his acolyte Swann)
And a cautionary note: You better have some speakers capable of handlingSerious Bass
Jim


----------



## Guest

of course : Komm Süsser Tod!

http://www.emusic.com/samples/m3u/song/11024812/15236392.m3u


----------



## Harmonie

Chopin's Etude No. 3.

For some reason the song just sounds like a total funeral song and it's relaxing and really pretty... and somewhat sad at the same time. It feels like something you'd hear at a funeral.


----------



## Krummhorn

jimji said:


> I can't believe no one mentioned Come Sweet Death by Bach. (Virgil Fox playing of course!) Hopefully what I've heard is true: That Bach, when he knew he was dying, composed it. If you've never heard it - find it and listen
> Just be sure you have a serious organ "Master" playing (if you can't get Virgil or his acolyte Swann)
> And a cautionary note: You better have some speakers capable of handlingSerious Bass
> Jim


Thanks, Jim for bringing this one to light!

The piece was, what I gather, JS Bach's image of death ... I've played the Fox arrangement many times - takes an enormous amount of concentration ... sometimes a really s-l-o-w piece doesn't always mean 'easier;.


----------



## Handel

jimji said:


> That Bach, when he knew he was dying, composed it.


When he knew he was dying, wasn't he blind?


----------



## Morigan

I think there's much of a legend surround that piece.

There's a cantata called : Cantata No. 161, "Komm, du süsse Todesstunde," BWV 161

and another piece called "Komm, süßer Tod" BWV 478. I can't seem to find more info about these in general.

I know that Bach died from complications after an ophthalmologist (the same who operated on Handel) tried to cure his blindness.


----------



## tzadik

The complete Ring cycle by Wagner. Now that will be one funeral to remember...


----------



## 4/4player

*Funeral Music*

Hey Everyone!
For my funeral , I would have "1.Sinfony" play at the beginning of the funeral. Then at the end, the "Hallelujah"  Chorus. Both songs from Handel's "Messiah". I have a full score for the oratorio, simply amazing! 
Musically,
4/4player


----------



## haziz

Bach Cello Suite No. 1.


----------



## Steve1087

Eric Whitacre - Hope faith life love, or Sleep.


----------



## LezLee

We didn't have a funeral as such for my husband, just friends and family remembering his life, then a woodland burial (cardboard eco-coffin). As people arrived we played John Cale's version of 'Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night'.
I have planned exactly the same for myself.


----------



## Crystal

Mozart requiem.


----------



## Pugg

Strauss "Four Last Song" Lucia Popp recording.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

As always, Grieg's Elegiac Melody No.2, aka "The Last Spring". Beautifully touching.


----------



## DeepR

Instead of weighty and serious music, I realized today something light weight could be fitting as background music.

Jonn Serrie - Stratos


----------



## QuietGuy

Rutter: Lux Aeternum from his Requiem (ca 1985)
Bernstein: Third Movement from his Chichester Psalms ("Peacefully flowing", indeed ) (1965)
Ravel: Le Jardin Feerique from Ma Mere l'Oye (ca 1910-11)

There are others, but those are the main ones.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Requiem, lacrimosa......or if all else fails the funky chicken.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Surely that Delibes bit with all the pizzicati. It would be so unsettling.


----------



## KenOC

For me, _Sympathy for the Devil_. Probably a good idea to soften the old boy up a bit, if possible.


----------

